# Infections after natural mc? (warning: TMI)



## sp92

Apologies now if this is TMI. :blush:

I mc'd on the 28th, passed almost everything that night as had u/s at the hospital, they said bleeding should stop within 2 wks and I have a follow-up tomorrow morning.

I continued to bleed heavily until maybe Wed/Thurs this week, where it began to subside. It turned more brown which I thought was a sign that it was nearly over, but it keeps coming back pink/red again. Feels like it'll never end. Anyway, the past few mornings I've woken up to almost black blood when I wipe, it's really dark brown and smells foul. Again, I'm apologising for the TMI. The past few days the smell will not disappear, if I sit cross legged I can smell it. :blush: I shower daily and change pads every 1-2 hours, so I don't think it's a hygiene issue. My whole room has actually begun to smell of it, so bad that my mum came in and asked what the terrible smell was. :nope: Not too sure how to describe the smell, it's almost like a really strong metallic smell but it just smells absolutely foul. I can smell it in the bathroom once I've been to the loo..

I've had a constant headache since the mc, it's so bad when I wake up that I can't face getting up for an hour or so, but it wears off during the day. Right now I'm having AF-like cramps, which I haven't had in about a week. I just feel sick and crap and I'm worried that I've developed an infection.

Like I said, I have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow anyway so I'll ask about it then but just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? It's a bit embarrassing so wasn't too sure where else to ask. :blush: Does it sound like the symptoms of a possible infection? :shrug: xx


----------



## Lou15

Don't be embarrassed sweetheart. It sounds horrible for you. It does sound like it might be an infection, as I think any discharge with an unpleasant smell is of concern. Do you have a thermometer? I think if you could take your temp and find out if you have a fever that would be really useful. If your temp is high, I would definitely call NHS24 for advice, as an infection post m/c can impact on your future fertility. Don't mean to be alarming, but you really do need to know if there's a problem, and I think taking your temp would be a really good starting point. Thinking of you and hoping everything goes ok xx


----------



## sp92

Thanks lou. That's what I'm worried about! :( My mum's a nurse, so going to get her to take my temp now. Hopefully it's normal. xx


----------



## sp92

I don't have a high temperature, so I guess I'll see what the hospital say tomorrow. Mum thinks I might be anaemic from still bleeding and the headaches, etc. Been refusing to take iron supplements, but I guess I might start now. xx


----------



## Lou15

Glad to hear you don't have a high temp at least. From what they told me after D&C I think you would have a high temp if there was any major infection going on. But I am SO glad that you have a hospital appt tomorrow anyway and will be getting checked out. Miscarrying is such an emotional upset, you don't need any major physical problems adding to it all as well. And I think iron supplements would definitely be a good idea! I would suggest either spatone or floradix as they are easily absorbed and less likely to make you constipated.
Let us know how things go tomorrow xx


----------



## FeLynn

It is a possibility to get an infection. most doctors give meds just in case. you know of my loss and the bleeding was horrible. my dr put me on meds to help with the bleeding b/c it was bad and gave me meds for an infection. I wasn't able to take them until Friday b/c no pharmacy had my meds. 

The bleeding has slowed down but is now thick, it went from dark red to bright red back to dark red. I hate the smell of blood from down there so I shower at least 3 times a day. I have horrible head aches and aches all over even my boobs are sore. I hope your dr gives you meds.


----------



## sp92

The smell is definitely less noticeable today, which is a relief!

Went to hospital this morning for my follow-up, only to be told that I wasn't booked in so someone must have taken me out the book! Argh. The receptionist asked me how many weeks I was and I just burst into tears and was ushered into a side room. Ended up getting seen by a lovely nurse who I couldn't praise enough, had an internal scan and I still have some tissue and clots/blood left in the womb which is why I'm still bleeding. Have to go back in 2 weeks and HOPEFULLY it'll all be gone so I won't need to go theatre. She took urine samples and swabs just in case of infection.

Argh, I just got so emotional in the hospital. I've been fine for the past week, haven't cried at all. I think it was just being back in that environment, and having to talk about it to medical professionals, it just brought up all the emotions and every time I tried to speak I just started crying. Once I was alone with the nurse I was a lot calmer, even cracking a few jokes. :) xx


----------



## horseypants

aww, sp92 <3 hugs


----------



## Lou15

I'm glad you were well looked after, but sorry to hear you still have more bleeding to do and that it was all so upsetting for you. It's very understandable to have got so upset at the hospital though. I have my follow up scan tomorrow and am nervous about how I will cope xxx


----------



## sp92

Lou15 said:


> I'm glad you were well looked after, but sorry to hear you still have more bleeding to do and that it was all so upsetting for you. It's very understandable to have got so upset at the hospital though. I have my follow up scan tomorrow and am nervous about how I will cope xxx

:hugs:

Hope everything goes as okay as it can be for you tomorrow. It's so tough, but we're all human and hopefully the staff at your hospital are understanding with you. :hugs: xx


----------



## amjon

I got very upset a few times at the doctor's office today too. I'm glad DH was with me.


----------



## sp92

Argh, turns out I do have an infection. :( Nurse just rang me, I've to collect a prescription tomorrow.


----------



## PinkCupcake

sp92 said:


> Apologies now if this is TMI. :blush:
> 
> I mc'd on the 28th, passed almost everything that night as had u/s at the hospital, they said bleeding should stop within 2 wks and I have a follow-up tomorrow morning.
> 
> I continued to bleed heavily until maybe Wed/Thurs this week, where it began to subside. It turned more brown which I thought was a sign that it was nearly over, but it keeps coming back pink/red again. Feels like it'll never end. Anyway, the past few mornings I've woken up to almost black blood when I wipe, it's really dark brown and smells foul. Again, I'm apologising for the TMI. The past few days the smell will not disappear, if I sit cross legged I can smell it. :blush: I shower daily and change pads every 1-2 hours, so I don't think it's a hygiene issue. My whole room has actually begun to smell of it, so bad that my mum came in and asked what the terrible smell was. :nope: Not too sure how to describe the smell, it's almost like a really strong metallic smell but it just smells absolutely foul. I can smell it in the bathroom once I've been to the loo..
> 
> I've had a constant headache since the mc, it's so bad when I wake up that I can't face getting up for an hour or so, but it wears off during the day. Right now I'm having AF-like cramps, which I haven't had in about a week. I just feel sick and crap and I'm worried that I've developed an infection.
> 
> Like I said, I have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow anyway so I'll ask about it then but just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? It's a bit embarrassing so wasn't too sure where else to ask. :blush: Does it sound like the symptoms of a possible infection? :shrug: xx

I didn't want to read and run but i have no clue what that could be ;o it does sound like it could be an infection, they said to me that horrible smells are a sign of it. I had my D&C on tuesday as you probably remember and stopped bleeding that night but i'm scared it will come back. They said it shouldn't. i've had no pain either which was my main worry but luckily it's all good and i feel fine - hopefully you will soon aswell. Atleast you have your follow up appointment tomorrow so they should be able to find out what's going on. hope you're all alright! xx


----------



## horseypants

sweety, glad you got it sorted out :hugs:


----------



## sp92

PinkCupcake said:


> sp92 said:
> 
> 
> Apologies now if this is TMI. :blush:
> 
> I mc'd on the 28th, passed almost everything that night as had u/s at the hospital, they said bleeding should stop within 2 wks and I have a follow-up tomorrow morning.
> 
> I continued to bleed heavily until maybe Wed/Thurs this week, where it began to subside. It turned more brown which I thought was a sign that it was nearly over, but it keeps coming back pink/red again. Feels like it'll never end. Anyway, the past few mornings I've woken up to almost black blood when I wipe, it's really dark brown and smells foul. Again, I'm apologising for the TMI. The past few days the smell will not disappear, if I sit cross legged I can smell it. :blush: I shower daily and change pads every 1-2 hours, so I don't think it's a hygiene issue. My whole room has actually begun to smell of it, so bad that my mum came in and asked what the terrible smell was. :nope: Not too sure how to describe the smell, it's almost like a really strong metallic smell but it just smells absolutely foul. I can smell it in the bathroom once I've been to the loo..
> 
> I've had a constant headache since the mc, it's so bad when I wake up that I can't face getting up for an hour or so, but it wears off during the day. Right now I'm having AF-like cramps, which I haven't had in about a week. I just feel sick and crap and I'm worried that I've developed an infection.
> 
> Like I said, I have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow anyway so I'll ask about it then but just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? It's a bit embarrassing so wasn't too sure where else to ask. :blush: Does it sound like the symptoms of a possible infection? :shrug: xx
> 
> I didn't want to read and run but i have no clue what that could be ;o it does sound like it could be an infection, they said to me that horrible smells are a sign of it. I had my D&C on tuesday as you probably remember and stopped bleeding that night but i'm scared it will come back. They said it shouldn't. i've had no pain either which was my main worry but luckily it's all good and i feel fine - hopefully you will soon aswell. Atleast you have your follow up appointment tomorrow so they should be able to find out what's going on. hope you're all alright! xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. Glad you're feeling okay physically, I wish I had been able to have a D&C because I'm still bleeding heavily after nearly 3 weeks and I've not even passed everything yet. :cry:

Got antibiotics now so hopefully everything will clear up soon. :) xx


----------

